# And another round of rate cuts...



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Charlotte just got hit. Love the 4 hour notice. Lol 8pm email to take effect midnight.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeez... raise the SRF then drop rates
shame


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> Charlotte just got hit. Love the 4 hour notice. Lol 8pm email to take effect midnight.
> View attachment 17492


Savages!


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

At those rates you should just light your car on fire!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Not even enough to keep the car running at those rates... even if you have $2. gas and eat only from the dollar menu it's not enough.

Uber's cut got bigger with the fat SRF fee tho didn't it?


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

25% rate cut, ouch!! Attached a screen shot of today's rates which will look like the good ole days starting tomorrow.

For every 5 miles you drive, you lose $1 net in your pocket as income plunges from $0.80 to $0.60 (assuming a 20% commission).


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Yet, drivers will still sign in and drive


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

Stop driving immediately and don't go back until we have $2 per mile. Really guys, you can make more money doing a lot of other things.


----------



## FormerUber (Sep 29, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> Charlotte just got hit. Love the 4 hour notice. Lol 8pm email to take effect midnight.
> View attachment 17492


Does the lower rate still include tips?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> Charlotte just got hit. Love the 4 hour notice. Lol 8pm email to take effect midnight.
> View attachment 17492


What's telling is they're not even trying to convince you you'll make more money.

The "results" need to be drivers stop driving.

The results they hope to achieve are that drivers don't stop and uber makes more money without raising rates. If that doesn't happen and drivers stay home it SOUNDS like they'll raise the rates. I would bet if that happens it will still be to some figure lower than you had before this cut.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

My goodness! They did not even head it with "GREAT NEWS!"


----------



## wrb82 (Oct 30, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> Charlotte just got hit. Love the 4 hour notice. Lol 8pm email to take effect midnight.
> View attachment 17492


Love how they say that if it dosnt work like they anticipated they will relook at it. Thats funny because they hit us up here in Vermont and we have seen no increase in fares, only an increase to the amount of drivers.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

wrb82 said:


> Love how they say that if it dosnt work like they anticipated they will relook at it. Thats funny because they hit us up here in Vermont and we have seen no increase in fares, only an increase to the amount of drivers.


Uber takeover step 2 complete.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

What pisses me off is the constant ads on ESPN Radio telling listeners about the great money you'll make with flexibility. I want to personally fire brand the tongues of every ESPN personality who reads that garbage script.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Aaannnddd THIS is why I stopped driving.


----------



## 331303 (Sep 2, 2015)

FormerUber said:


> Does the lower rate still include tips?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

wrb82 said:


> Love how they say that if it dosnt work like they anticipated they will relook at it. Thats funny because they hit us up here in Vermont and we have seen no increase in fares, only an increase to the amount of drivers.


There ya go.. That's how they do it


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

There is no doubt in my mind Uber hurts the middle class. I'm tired of Ubers bull. Time to rise up!


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

I just pulled up the rider app and a pop-up says, "Did you hear the news? Uber is now 55% less than a taxi blah blah blah".
Lyft is an option but they are $.75/mile too. 
I will be contacting the media here cause they did make a big stink lady time rates were cut in Charlotte. Rates eventually went back up after a few months.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

This is stupid.
Uber already owns this town outright.
What results could they possibly be looking for? 
It's possible they want more driver attrition so they can raise commission income.
Out with the old, in with the new.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This is stupid.
> Uber already owns this town outright.
> What results could they possibly be looking for?
> It's possible they want more driver attrition so they can raise commission income.
> Out with the old, in with the new.


They are taking 25% from new drivers activated after 10/26 or around that date. And now $.75/mile. You are right, out with the old. Our minimum fare didn't change so we still get the same $3.20 for a short trip. I wanna vomit.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> They are taking 25% from new drivers activated after 10/26 or around that date. And now $.75/mile. You are right, out with the old. Our minimum fare didn't change so we still get the same $3.20 for a short trip. I wanna vomit.


I'll promise to hold your hair while you vomit...
but you gotta mouthwash immediately.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'll promise to hold your hair while you vomit...
> but you gotta mouthwash immediately.


You guys gotta collectively laugh at us today. I'll sign in if there is a surge and work Lyft but really, I have to work until I get another gig. Time for accountant life again.


----------



## lirf (Nov 6, 2015)

So they go 1 to 1.65 in the insurance less than 2 months. And now they cut of our rates to keep their prices up but our money down. I'm not driving no more but I know they are people they don't thinks a little bit to claim their rights like we are partners that's the biggest ad they use. But we are the only parnerts that never be in a decision. And we can't claim because we don't matter for uber. Why they can no go down in their 20%... But they can cut off prices 4 hours advice


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

so, how many here have quit?


----------



## Jamesh (Sep 5, 2015)

Why not just drive for Uber for humanitarian reasons? You will do the community good.


----------



## Rider (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Rider (Jun 19, 2015)

And that is Orlando Florida with no surge no demand UberX at 7:45am. At .75 cents a mile. The rates could drop to .50 cents a mile and you still going to see people signing with Uber to drive for that ridiculous rate. That map just covers a very small area of International drive. You should see the Disney area.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> Charlotte just got hit. Love the 4 hour notice. Lol 8pm email to take effect midnight.
> View attachment 17492


And for those saying that the increase in the SRF does not affect the driver 'take home'

This is how the SRF increase decreases your 'take home'!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

SRF in Orlando went from $1.00 to $1.85

Base fare $1

One. Dollar.

75 cents a miles. 13 a minute.

I drove from 8pm to 7am and made $124 net lmao. Actual online time 8.5 hours.

And $15 of that was a scheduled pickup from a previous pax.

Uber doesn't deduct the SRF from my trips so at $1.85 extra per trip that $124 looks even worse.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> Charlotte just got hit. Love the 4 hour notice. Lol 8pm email to take effect midnight.
> View attachment 17492


I was making way too much money driving for Uber anyway.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

FormerUber said:


> Does the lower rate still include tips?


You are being sarcastic aren't you, lol. And yes tip is included, lol.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

This has been discussed here to nauseum, Uber needs volume, they don't care about the individual driver, more cars means more fares for Uber, lower rates means you have to work more hours, more miles on your car until it is ready for the scrap yard, and more wear and tear on you and the car, there is only so many fares that can be done in a given hour "time period", do to traffic and other factors. The email you received is the same one everyone receives when they decide on a whim to change the rates "without any consideration or feedback from their partners", we are not partners, we are just a commodity to be used, then replaced when worn out. When they send me this same ludicrous email, I asked them when would I be receiving the wings for my car so I can fly over the traffic and do more fares per hour, I got the same "makes no sense, and did not answer my questions at hand, makes you feel like you entered the Twilight Zone " response.
With more cars on the road, Uber is able to serve more customers, but at the same time there is only so many fares to go around per day, so if you have 30 cars and 400 customers, that's 12 trips per car, now you add another 70 cars and that's 4 trips per car. The thing is now Uber is able to serve all those customers before they use another service, they could care less about each individual driver doing less jobs, for you to do the same amount of work that you did previously would mean more hours on the road, it's not rocket science. It's like afactory adding more people on the assembly line, work gets done faster, which means less hours for everyone and no OT, genius.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

^ the abolsute truth. Every word of it.

Yes they would rather sell 1 million nasty burgers for $1 than 100,000 better ones for $7

It's all about volume.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Fuber is only concerned about themselves, the drivers are a throwaway commodity like toilet paper. Why lower rates but raise SRF? It's 100% obvious that it's about them.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

nutzareus said:


> Fuber is only concerned about themselves, the drivers are a throwaway commodity like toilet paper. Why lower rates but raise SRF? It's 100% obvious that it's about them.


It has always been about them and their billionaire investors, where have you been, it's today's corporate greed. Do you actually rthink when they sit in their annual and quarterly earnings meetings they think of you and me, their main concern is for their investors, you know the people feeding them all those million dollar loans, that they are burning through, which means they need more drivers on the road, heck they need every car to be an Uber car, only way to justify their valuation, especially since their investors want them to go public so they can cash out on the IPO.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Lol typical Uber. I believe it was this time last year the cuts began, so here we go again.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

And this is *Why do the 400,000+ Inactive Uber Drivers choose NOT to give even 4 rides in a month!*


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> And this is *Why do the 400,000+ Inactive Uber Drivers choose NOT to give even 4 rides in a month!*


I am down to less than 10 rides most weeks and our rates haven't taken that nose dive yet. They did however raise the SRF and lower the minimum fare. So on a minimum fare (typical ride in FoCo) Uber takes roughly half the fare. I receive $3.20 on $5.95.


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

In their defense, they did say that they will be monitoring the effects of these changes _incredibly closely_. And essentially that if they don't get the desired results, they'll drop the rates further


----------



## cartra (Nov 6, 2015)

been driving for a month, even my rides have said rates are low. I drive someone to LAX is around 60. Get a car at $150.00.


----------



## 331303 (Sep 2, 2015)

Jamesh said:


> Why not just drive for Uber for humanitarian reasons? You will do the community good.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

New2Uber15 said:


> so, how many here have quit?


Me. Deleted the app off my phone.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DB2448 said:


> Me. Deleted the app off my phone.


Would you please write a thread on your driving experience & the decision to delete the App in the Quit Sub Forum.
Thanx!


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> Charlotte just got hit. Love the 4 hour notice. Lol 8pm email to take effect midnight.
> View attachment 17492


Let they try to pull this in DC. This is why my Uber driving has dropped to one night a week. Been working the Lyft guarantees. Ain't nobody got time for this!


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

Why are you still driving? You are actually losing money. Accounting wise you are operating at a loss. Every time you take your car out on the road, if you make $10 your expenses with all factors will be $15. If anyone making less than a $1 per minute is still driving you must be desperate for money.

If you drive at $5 minimums you get $3.20 per fare. 10 of those in a shift is $32. If that is your take home you have got to know that you are dying. Your car will be trashed. If you need the money that bad, go work fast food for a few months. Or find a shop somewhere and cashier.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

I just might get a bartending gig somewhere in DC or Arligton. Yeah, the commute is gonna blow, and I'm not gonna chose my own hours, but uber is becoming less worth it every day. Friday nights are consistently a bust. Other drivers have caught onto the fact that XL fares are still profitable, but the market is now flooded. At least as a bartender, I can make tips and lots of them. I worked as a bouncer, food runner, and occasional bar back in college, but I graduated before I moving up to bartender. Even when I get a real job, I can still keep is as a moonlighting gig, especially if I end up a congressional staffer (near poverty salary).


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

lol, cutting rates in the middle of Fall which is the middle of the "busy" season makes no sense. Uber on Charlotte!


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

I was online for nearly 8 hours and made $56. Resume sending in my spare 16 hours.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

We will be monitoring the changes "incredibly closely"--- what? who writes this stuff. "incredibly closely"? Is that a professional way of talking to your partners? Sounds like how a teenager would talk with their parents.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> We will be monitoring the changes "incredibly closely"--- what? who writes this stuff. "incredibly closely"? Is that a professional way of talking to your partners? Sounds like how a teenager would talk with their parents.


It's like Dr Skinner came back from the dead and is socially engineering the world's biggest startup to see exactly what point Uber and Taxi drivers begin jumping off of tall buildings.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm assuming there's not enough demand for uber in NC and this is ubers way to grow the market at the drivers expense. If it works maybe more rides so long as driver numbers remain flat. I doubt it will work like that though. In certain markets I think your going to always have a limited rideshare market because of average distances needing to be traveled vs median income of pax, among other factors. Uber's model may break down completely in non-metropolitan areas. Tourism is probably a make it or break factor when determining overall success in any market. Charlotte will never be a popular destination so its very reliant on the local economy. Poor people don't take uber and much of America is becoming poorer.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

DriverX said:


> I'm assuming there's not enough demand for uber in NC and this is ubers way to grow the market at the drivers expense. If it works maybe more rides so long as driver numbers remain flat. I doubt it will work like that though. In certain markets I think your going to always have a limited rideshare market because of average distances needing to be traveled vs median income of pax, among other factors. Uber's model may break down completely in non-metropolitan areas. Tourism is probably a make it or break factor when determining overall success in any market. Charlotte will never be a popular destination so its very reliant on the local economy. Poor people don't take uber and much of America is becoming poorer.


I like the direction your thinking is headed.
It's obvious to me that Charlotte is a type of test market, which is why I made the Skinner Box reference. 
It's just that I can't fathom their techniques or the ultimate desired result.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> We will be monitoring the changes "incredibly closely"--- what? *who writes this stuff. *"incredibly closely"? Is that a professional way of talking to your partners? Sounds like how a teenager would talk with their parents.


Millennials fresh out of college.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I like the direction your thinking is headed.
> It's obvious to me that Charlotte is a type of test market, which is why I made the Skinner Box reference.
> It's just that I can't fathom their techniques or the ultimate desired result.


Looks like typical supply side business tactics. Create a market and grow it by flooding the market with cheap product at low margins, maintain profit by pricing out and or acquiring all competition.

Pretty much business as usual for an American corporation. Too bad they can't come up with a new biz model for this new on demand networked economy. They could offer more products. Sure they have different levels of car but within that platform there aren't any options. For instance, ride scheduling at a discounted rate could be a great way for drivers who want to plan a day in a certain area to schedule a trip to that area. THe pax enjoys a lower rate and the driver gets to where they want to go. Limit it to 4 per week seems reasonable.


----------



## OBwan (Nov 2, 2015)

Does anybody think that Uber continues to push fares as low as they possibly can while keeping drivers on board because they are attempting to gobble up more market share from the traditional cabbies? It may not necessarily be that they see an immediate net gain as a company by reducing rates - 1,000 rides at X price may net them the same as 1,200 rides at (X*0.85), you get the idea. But what they did accomplish is killing who knows how many traditional cabbie and Lyft rides (200?).

So when they see extra drivers in a market for a consistent time period they will always lower fares to gobble up more market share.

Anyone believe that once they have ended traditional cabbie services for good that they will use their monopoly to price fix and reward all of the partners that helped them get there with rock bottom fares?


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Uber absolutely lowers price not only to gobble up market share but also to make using Uber "cheaper than owning a car".

Once things start to change do I think Uber will "reward" their drivers be increasing fares you ask? No, they have already proven that they won't.. Instead of increasing fares, they increase the "Safe rider fee" which they get 100% of. So we will continue to see further decreases in fares, but increases to the SRF. Uber wants to keep their bottom line even when drivers are losing theirs.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

I don't think Corporate America should make Billions of dollars off of the labor of people who make less than minimum wage after expenses. I liken uber to an American company that shipped all of its manufacturing to china to exploit the cheap labor. In this equation we are the cheap Chinese labor. Cab companies charge double the rates because they figured in the actual costs. Uber started out as a winning idea but corporate greed took over.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

Major League said:


> Stop driving immediately and don't go back until we have $2 per mile. Really guys, you can make more money doing a lot of other things.


People will not do this. Down here I talked to someone last night with a truck that drives. He was all excited that he made $85 in 3 hours. Ended up costing him $55 in gas alone for that time. He is going out tonight to work again hoping to break $100 for the night.

The above is one case where i agree you will loose your ass in the long run. Maybe not if you only do it for a couple weeks you will get some drinking money. But long term your hosed.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Looks like typical supply side business tactics. Create a market and grow it by flooding the market with cheap product at low margins, maintain profit by pricing out and or acquiring all competition.
> 
> Pretty much business as usual for an American corporation. Too bad they can't come up with a new biz model for this new on demand networked economy. They could offer more products. Sure they have different levels of car but within that platform there aren't any options. For instance, ride scheduling at a discounted rate could be a great way for drivers who want to plan a day in a certain area to schedule a trip to that area. THe pax enjoys a lower rate and the driver gets to where they want to go. Limit it to 4 per week seems reasonable.


Sure.
But what doesn't add up is the forced attrition in a city of one million.
It's a real shoot yourself in the foot technique in a smaller city like this.
They already WON the entire state of North Carolina after writing senate bill 541 and getting it passed into law. 
Uber OWNS NC!
They may find themselves in the unique position of dominating a customer base and sewing up state govt yet having burnt out their entire current and future labor force.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Uber's response: "because we can".


----------



## TXAggie4Christ (Nov 6, 2015)

We are only at $4.70 min fare in San Antonio and we're a top 10 population city in the US. No driver love.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

nutzareus said:


> Fuber is only concerned about themselves, the drivers are a throwaway commodity like toilet paper. Why lower rates but raise SRF? It's 100% obvious that it's about them.


The SRF covers THEIR fixed costs.
Uber couldn't care less about driver's expenses - we're ICs... supposed to be able to manage that on our own (even though Uber sets the rates).
Someone needs to spank this company, bad.
Judge Chen?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Sure.
> But what doesn't add up is the forced attrition in a city of one million.
> It's a real shoot yourself in the foot technique in a smaller city like this.
> They already WON the entire state of North Carolina after writing senate bill 541 and getting it passed into law.
> ...


I read some of that bill....crazy. NC basically bent over for Uber. Georgia did too at one point, but it seems like they're retracting after a couple of years with the passage of HB225 here.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

The_One said:


> This has been discussed here to nauseum, Uber needs volume, they don't care about the individual driver, more cars means more fares for Uber, lower rates means you have to work more hours, more miles on your car and more wear and tear on you and the car, there is only so many fares that can be done in a given hour "time period", do to traffic and other factors. The email you received is the same one everyone receives when they decide on a whim to change the rates "without any consideration or feedback from their partners", we are not partners, we are just a commodity to be used, then replaced when worn out. When they send me this same ludicrous email, I asked them when would I be receiving the wings for my car so I can fly over the traffic and do more fares per hour, I got the same "makes no sense, and did not answer my questions at hand, makes you feel like you entered the Twilight Zone " response.
> With more cars on the road, Uber is able to serve more customers, but at the same time there is only so many fares to go around per day, so if you have 30 cars and 400 customers, that's 12 trips per car, now you add another 70 cars and that's 4 trips per car. The thing is now Uber is able to serve all those customers before they use another service, they could care less about each individual driver doing less jobs, for you to do the same amount of work that you did previously would mean more hours on the road, it's not rocket science. It's like afactory adding more people on the assembly line, work gets done faster, which means less hours for everyone and no OT, genius.


Yes this topic Uber lowering rates has been discussed many times. Ubers playbook over & over again.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Major League said:


> Stop driving immediately and don't go back until we have $2 per mile. Really guys, you can make more money doing a lot of other things.


Yes 
Cardboard , newspaper , bottles , & aluminum 
Way more profitable


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

cartra said:


> been driving for a month, even my rides have said rates are low. I drive someone to LAX is around 60. Get a car at $150.00.


 Bingo!!!


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Ok so what's the plan of attack? How will drivers fight back against uber? Join USMA even if you don't want to pay participate in the upcoming strike, sign onto the upcoming lawsuits and be involved. Let's give uber hell until they listen to drivers


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

One of the biggest hurdles is "lifestyle Ubers".
You know that thread "I'm not in it for the money"?
"Hi I'm Arthur, I'm an IT pro who brings down $125,000 annually. I just like people and enjoy the EXPERIENCE. ..".
Wow. Go to a rave, bro! To me, the privileged class of part timers is disrupting transportation just like they disrupted live music 20 years ago and today.
Dilletantes driving for "thrill".
These same guys disrupted the club scene 20 years ago simply wanting some musician stage time, and undercut the pay structure until it was basically gone.


----------



## SkipBarber (Jul 16, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> One of the biggest hurdles is "lifestyle Ubers".
> You know that thread "I'm not in it for the money"?
> "Hi I'm Arthur, I'm an IT pro who brings down $125,000 annually. I just like people and enjoy the EXPERIENCE. ..".
> Wow. Go to a rave, bro! To me, the privileged class of part timers is disrupting transportation just like they disrupted live music 20 years ago and today.
> ...


Omg, I can't stand the " I just drive to earn a few extra bucks. And it's fun! And I love to drive! " Yuck. A bunch of tools who have ZERO social skills. They think its great, because it gives them a captive audience to show off their car, brag about their job, and talk to women. It's like match.com for these ******bags. They dont care about pay. THEY would pay! They dream of the girl who will be just desperate enough to fall for them... OK I'm done. I'm not even in Charlotte, but I know my time will come soon and completely empathize with you all.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Txchick said:


> View attachment 17636
> 
> Yes this topic Uber lowering rates has been discussed many times. Ubers playbook over & over again.


true. that only leaves the question: so what are we gonna do about it?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Yet, drivers will still sign in and drive


amazingly sad, but true


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

UPDATE: As soon as they cut rates, they offered guarantees for the weekend. Now that the weekend is over, they are doing guarantees for the week. $14/hr along with all their rules. AND they have offered in person meetings tomorrow (11/10) and Thursday. I got my 15 minute slot for tomorrow.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> UPDATE: As soon as they cut rates, they offered guarantees for the weekend. Now that the weekend is over, they are doing guarantees for the week. $14/hr along with all their rules. AND they have offered in person meetings tomorrow (11/10) and Thursday. I got my 15 minute slot for tomorrow.


They sent me a text to chat on first day of cut. I chatted, nothing changed

What do you think talking to them in person will do?

By the way $14/hr in the sticks ain't worth it


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> They sent me a text to chat on first day of cut. I chatted, nothing changed
> 
> What do you think talking to them in person will do?
> 
> By the way $14/hr in the sticks ain't worth it


I'm not in the sticks. Lol And $14 in the south is actually decent to lots of people. I'm not one of them though. 
I don't think it'll change a thing but I'm going for curiosities sake.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Txchick said:


> View attachment 17636
> 
> Yes this topic Uber lowering rates has been discussed many times. Ubers playbook over & over again.


I know. Sorry. :/


----------



## neweagle (May 13, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> One of the biggest hurdles is "lifestyle Ubers".
> You know that thread "I'm not in it for the money"?
> "Hi I'm Arthur, I'm an IT pro who brings down $125,000 annually. I just like people and enjoy the EXPERIENCE. ..".
> Wow. Go to a rave, bro! To me, the privileged class of part timers is disrupting transportation just like they disrupted live music 20 years ago and today.
> ...


The reason that Uber sucks is because there are drivers who DON'T need it? It seems that one of the main complains is about people being so desperate for money that they drive no matter how bad they are getting F'ed, and now it's the casual driver who doesn't need more than a couple hundred bucks a week that's this issue?


----------



## SkipBarber (Jul 16, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> I'm not in the sticks. Lol And $14 in the south is actually decent to lots of people. I'm not one of them though.
> I don't think it'll change a thing but I'm going for curiosities sake.


How is 14 decent anywhere? I should clarify... 14 is 11.20. Minus gas and depreciation? 5 or 6 bucks an hour?? Are you kidding me?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

SkipBarber said:


> How the f*CK is 14 decent anywhere? I should clarify... 14 is 11.20. Minus gas and depreciation? 5 or 6 bucks an hour?? Are you kidding me?


Welcome to Charlotte. 
My bills are half of what they were in Boston, but money is tight here.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

neweagle said:


> The reason that Uber sucks is because there are drivers who DON'T need it? It seems that one of the main complains is about people being so desperate for money that they drive no matter how bad they are getting F'ed, and now it's the casual driver who doesn't need more than a couple hundred bucks a week that's this issue?


The other issue is that people who do this part time and have other income tend to not realize the true costs of Uber because their other income can end up hiding the additional costs of putting significantly more miles on your car then you used to.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Welcome to Charlotte.
> My bills are half of what they were in Boston, but money is tight here.


yea, what he said SkipBarber


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Ok so what's the plan of attack? How will drivers fight back against uber? Join USMA even if you don't want to pay participate in the upcoming strike, sign onto the upcoming lawsuits and be involved. Let's give uber hell until they listen to drivers


Monkey you still driving?


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> One of the biggest hurdles is "lifestyle Ubers".
> You know that thread "I'm not in it for the money"?
> "Hi I'm Arthur, I'm an IT pro who brings down $125,000 annually. I just like people and enjoy the EXPERIENCE. ..".
> Wow. Go to a rave, bro! To me, the privileged class of part timers is disrupting transportation just like they disrupted live music 20 years ago and today.
> ...


Those people are ridiculous but I doubt there are many of them. Idiots are the biggest hurdle, like the guy driving his truck mentioned above--an absolute moron.


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> Charlotte just got hit. Love the 4 hour notice. Lol 8pm email to take effect midnight.
> View attachment 17492


My question is this: WHY are the vets still driving out there? STOP for God's sake!!!


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

black dynamite said:


> My question is this: WHY are the vets still driving out there? STOP for God's sake!!!


They are broke !! lol


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

black dynamite said:


> My question is this: WHY are the vets still driving out there? STOP for God's sake!!!


My retired uber friends care but will still drive. The other full time drivers I've talked to will be getting other jobs. So far 3 already have.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

black dynamite said:


> My question is this: WHY are the vets still driving out there? STOP for God's sake!!!


Yeah, I've only been at it ten months but from the reaction of riders it seems I'm gaining veteran status as more riders are saying I've been doing it longer than any other they've ridden with. I've cut back my hours as demand has gone down due to over supply


----------



## Minks (Oct 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> One of the biggest hurdles is "lifestyle Ubers".
> You know that thread "I'm not in it for the money"?
> "Hi I'm Arthur, I'm an IT pro who brings down $125,000 annually. I just like people and enjoy the EXPERIENCE. ..".
> Wow. Go to a rave, bro! To me, the privileged class of part timers is disrupting transportation just like they disrupted live music 20 years ago and today.
> ...


No, uber is disrupting transportation. Blaming it on a minority of drivers that do it for fun is really missing the target.

This is a low skill gig that for some is kinda fun. Pretty much anybody can do it. Volunteers could do it for free. Millionaires could do it for $14 an hour. Telling somebody they can't do it because they have money already is like telling a volunteer team to bugger off because they have to need money to volunteer? What? Makes no sense.


----------



## SkipBarber (Jul 16, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Welcome to Charlotte.
> My bills are half of what they were in Boston, but money is tight here.


What is minimum wage in Charlotte?


----------



## SkipBarber (Jul 16, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> yea, what he said SkipBarber


Well, I guess that's nice. I'm in Minneapolis...probably somewhere in between Boston and Charlotte... Closer to Boston, I imagine.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Micmac said:


> Monkey you still driving?


no i quit awhile back and have been much better of money wise working in fast food


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

Minks said:


> No, uber is disrupting transportation. Blaming it on a minority of drivers that do it for fun is really missing the target.
> 
> This is a low skill gig that for some is kinda fun. Pretty much anybody can do it. Volunteers could do it for free. Millionaires could do it for $14 an hour. Telling somebody they can't do it because they have money already is like telling a volunteer team to bugger off because they have to need money to volunteer? What? Makes no sense.


Yes, But they hurt those who are doing it because they need it as their job. Some people do not have a job that pays them $50 or $100 thousand a year. We are just trying to scrap by. and now we have to compete with people that really do not need the money but do it for fun. I know it is the company who are causing the problem because they do not care about us drivers at all. Only how much money they can make for themselves. And they lie to all of us all the time especially when it comes to how much we supposedly can make..


----------



## SkipBarber (Jul 16, 2015)

bestpals said:


> Yes, But they hurt those who are doing it because they need it as their job. Some people do not have a job that pays them $50 or $100 thousand a year. We are just trying to scrap by. and not we have to compete with people that really do not need the money but do it for fun. I know it is the company who are causing the problem because they do not care about us drivers at all. Only how much money they can make for themselves. And they lie to all of us all the time especially when it comes to how much we supposedly can make..


The biggest problem is that there are no incentives for doing a good job. Sure there is the rating system, but this is used to penalize. When was the last time Uber sent out an email offering a bonus to any driver maintaining a 4.9 rating for the week? Want to get rid of ACRO? How about a bonus for 100% acceptance?


----------



## SkipBarber (Jul 16, 2015)

Minks said:


> No, uber is disrupting transportation. Blaming it on a minority of drivers that do it for fun is really missing the target.
> 
> This is a low skill gig that for some is kinda fun. Pretty much anybody can do it. Volunteers could do it for free. Millionaires could do it for $14 an hour. Telling somebody they can't do it because they have money already is like telling a volunteer team to bugger off because they have to need money to volunteer? What? Makes no sense.


3rd try...wow seriously sensitive people on this board.

Nobody is telling anyone that they cannot drive. That is a straw man argument. "Bugger off" ? So we have Brits posting?


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

SkipBarber said:


> The biggest problem is that there are no incentives for doing a good job. Sure there is the rating system, but this is used to penalize. When was the last time Uber sent out an email offering a bonus to any driver maintaining a 4.9 rating for the week? Want to get rid of ACRO? How about a bonus for 100% acceptance?


You are absolutely correct on this. Never have seen any type of bonuses offered. And even when they do offer some kind of guarantee hourly wage they make the restrictions so great on it that very few do actually receive it. As for the 100% acceptance rate that is almost impossible to get. I have passed on very few dings but even when I never miss a ding for the week I have never received the 100% rate. Always 98 or 99% rate. Don't know how they arrived at that.


----------



## SkipBarber (Jul 16, 2015)

bestpals said:


> You are absolutely correct on this. Never have seen any type of bonuses offered. And even when they do offer some kind of guarantee hourly wage they make the restrictions so great on it that very few do actually receive it. As for the 100% acceptance rate that is almost impossible to get. I have passed on very few dings but even when I never miss a ding for the week I have never received the 100% rate. Always 98 or 99% rate. Don't know how they arrived at that.


Yeah, you are right regarding acceptance rate. One never knows when app malfunctions causing miss. Perhaps 95% would more appropriate.

As for the hourly guarantees (which no longer exist in my market, due to saturation), I disagree. Any time that I opted in, I met the minimum requirements.


----------



## Minks (Oct 23, 2015)

SkipBarber said:


> 3rd try...wow seriously sensitive people on this board.
> 
> Nobody is telling anyone that they cannot drive. That is a straw man argument. "Bugger off" ? So we have Brits posting?


Some are definitely telling people they should not drive because *insert reasons*. Obviously the only people that can tell people they cannot drive is uber. I made and error and used "can't" instead of "should" apologies.

I lived in Britain for a while. Some of the vernacular remains. In Texas now. ..,.for the last 30 years.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

www.salon.com/2015/10/31/the_uber_economy_fks_us_all_how_permalancers_and_sharer_gigs_guts_the_middle_class

http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/28/9625968/rating-system-on-demand-economy-uber-olive-garden

Uber does not give a rats ass about you. You are all interchangeable commodities. Now pucker up and Uber on, LOL. Uber and their billionaire investors are laughing all the way to the bank on your behalf, while you scurry around like a crack head, trying to make a few bucks, Uber and their billionaire investors are cashing in, and when the IPO gets green lighted they will cash out ten fold, but you the driver will be left with a car in shambles, yourself in shambles, but as I stated above, interchangeable commodities is all that you are. Uber is starting to remind me of those get rich quick schemes on late night TV.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberFool- appropriate!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> Charlotte just got hit. Love the 4 hour notice. Lol 8pm email to take effect midnight.
> View attachment 17492


Wow. No one saw this coming!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Rider said:


> View attachment 17523


Hey, does anyone know if I can catch an Uber car around here??


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

wrb82 said:


> Love how they say that if it dosnt work like they anticipated they will relook at it. Thats funny because they hit us up here in Vermont and we have seen no increase in fares, only an increase to the amount of drivers.


Vermont is a small isolated market. You guys could organize and pressure uber to raise rates. Local media would cover it and public opinion would be on your side. Most people in the Burlington area would just love to stick it to a 51 billion dollar company that exploits it's workers.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lepke said:


> Vermont is a small isolated market. You guys could organize and pressure uber to raise rates. Local media would cover it and public opinion would be on your side. Most people in the Burlington area would just love to stick it to a 51 billion dollar company that exploits it's workers.


True! 
Burlington is a pro regulation blue city kinda stronghold.
Make some noise and the pro regulation press will be all over it.


----------



## neweagle (May 13, 2015)

MKEUber said:


> The other issue is that people who do this part time and have other income tend to not realize the true costs of Uber because their other income can end up hiding the additional costs of putting significantly more miles on your car then you used to.


That's probably a fair statement. That's why I'm so big on making this a part of my commutes: it significantly reduces the number of extra miles. My commute is 20 miles each way, so whatever the number of miles is that I end up driving pax between the house and office, the first 20 were gonna be driven anyway, so it's only the 21st mile and above that counts as extra wear and tear.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

neweagle said:


> That's probably a fair statement. That's why I'm so big on making this a part of my commutes: it significantly reduces the number of extra miles. My commute is 20 miles each way, so whatever the number of miles is that I end up driving pax between the house and office, the first 20 were gonna be driven anyway, so it's only the 21st mile and above that counts as extra wear and tear.


In theory, this idea is great! But...You never know where your pax are headed, and even if you did you would have to wait and wait and hope to get a ping going in the same direction that you're headed.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> There ya go.. That's how they do it


the don't want you to make more they want you to have to take more trips to grow there brand.That why they lower the rate for you to have drive more


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

neweagle said:


> That's probably a fair statement. That's why I'm so big on making this a part of my commutes: it significantly reduces the number of extra miles. My commute is 20 miles each way, so whatever the number of miles is that I end up driving pax between the house and office, the first 20 were gonna be driven anyway, so it's only the 21st mile and above that counts as extra wear and tear.


This doesn't quite make sense.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

neweagle said:


> That's probably a fair statement. That's why I'm so big on making this a part of my commutes: it significantly reduces the number of extra miles. My commute is 20 miles each way, so whatever the number of miles is that I end up driving pax between the house and office, the first 20 were gonna be driven anyway, so it's only the 21st mile and above that counts as extra wear and tear.


Ubernomics. All day, every day.
Right here on the UPnet.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Ubernomics. All day, every day.
> Right here on the UPnet.


He must be the only Taxi driver in the world that picks up pax that go his direction, genius, lol.


----------



## neweagle (May 13, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Ubernomics. All day, every day.
> Right here on the UPnet.


Not really sure what this means.

It's a pretty straightforward concept: when I'm ready to leave for work, I go online. I give it about 10 minutes to see if a local ping comes, and if not, I start driving toward the office and eventually, a ping comes in. I take the ping, do the ride, and when the ride is over, I decide if I have enough time to do another ride while allowing for the possibility that the next ride could put me on the opposite side of town from my office. Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't. Sometimes I get lucky and have a drop off near my office, others I roll snake eyes and end up across town. But I live near downtown Decatur and work in Dunwoody, so it shouldn't be too hard to believe that a good chunk of the rides I take generally head in the direction I need to go. But no matter what, 20 of those miles that I put on my car can't be considered extra wear and tear due to Uber because that wear and tear would happen anyway.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

neweagle said:


> Not really sure what this means.
> 
> It's a pretty straightforward concept: when I'm ready to leave for work, I go online. I give it about 10 minutes to see if a local ping comes, and if not, I start driving toward the office and eventually, a ping comes in. I take the ping, do the ride, and when the ride is over, I decide if I have enough time to do another ride while allowing for the possibility that the next ride could put me on the opposite side of town from my office. Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't. Sometimes I get lucky and have a drop off near my office, others I roll snake eyes and end up across town. But I live near downtown Decatur and work in Dunwoody, so it shouldn't be too hard to believe that a good chunk of the rides I take generally head in the direction I need to go. But no matter what, 20 of those miles that I put on my car can't be considered extra wear and tear due to Uber because that wear and tear would happen anyway.


So let me get this straight. In your market every or almost every ride request you get is going in the same direction that you're going and no one is ever going the opposite direction?


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

Lepke said:


> So let me get this straight. In your market every or almost every ride request you get is going in the same direction that you're going and no one is ever going the opposite direction?


And never goes past his "the drivers work place", , I have read many ludicrous stories in here, but this one takes the cake.


----------



## neweagle (May 13, 2015)

Lepke said:


> So let me get this straight. In your market every or almost every ride request you get is going in the same direction that you're going and no one is ever going the opposite direction?


I didn't say that. In fact, I said that sometimes I get a perfect ride that drops off near my office, and sometimes I end up across town. I'm sorry for quoting local town names earlier; I'm so used to posting in my local board. But basically, my commute is with the flow of traffic into and through town. I'm closing in on 500 trips, and based on the spreadsheet that I maintain:

74% of the first trips in the morning are pings that come in while I'm still at the house;

I live on the southeast side of town, so I (and just about everyone else it seems) head north or west toward town for work. 67% of the first trips are in the northwestern quadrant of travel (due west, due north, or somewhere in between), which is the general direction from my house to my office.

The length of the first trip, and the destination, determines whether or not I stay online for a second trip. But when I do, 47% of those trips keep me going generally in the right direction.

So there are plenty of times when I'm way out of the way after the first or second trip, but it's also pretty good odds that I'll end up toward my office.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This is stupid.
> Uber already owns this town outright.
> What results could they possibly be looking for?
> It's possible they want more driver attrition so they can raise commission income.
> Out with the old, in with the new.


yep, the only company I can think of that welcomes turnover!


----------



## ma du (Aug 16, 2015)

wow the irritating thing is that the bigger the city (more people) the lower the rate. 
look at eastern NC rate
https://www.uber.com/cities/eastern-north-carolina

now look at the raleigh rate
https://www.uber.com/cities/raleigh

Apparently they care nothing about higher costs of living for their drivers and this is why if they continue to do this more strikes and lawsuits will happen


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

neweagle said:


> I didn't say that. In fact, I said that sometimes I get a perfect ride that drops off near my office, and sometimes I end up across town. I'm sorry for quoting local town names earlier; I'm so used to posting in my local board. But basically, my commute is with the flow of traffic into and through town. I'm closing in on 500 trips, and based on the spreadsheet that I maintain:
> 
> 74% of the first trips in the morning are pings that come in while I'm still at the house;
> 
> ...


Try it like this, then.
"There's no such thing as a free mile".
Eddie Kempner, fleet owner, ITOA Taxi, Boston, Ma. 2002.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Jose_A said:


> I just might get a bartending gig somewhere in DC or Arligton. Yeah, the commute is gonna blow...


Nah - you can take Uber - CHEAP! And just think, tipping isn't necessary with Uber.



Jam Val said:


> I got my 15 minute slot for tomorrow.


How'd that go?



Minks said:


> I lived in Britain for a while. Some of the vernacular remains. In Texas now. ..,.for the last 30 years.


Since when is Roanoke in Texas?


----------



## FormerCSRforTheRealTruth (Nov 12, 2015)

Start writing your Aldermen, seriously. It only takes a certain amount of people to get the vote on ballot and then you can vote their corporate-money obsession ways out of your town. It is only going to get worse. Do they care? Nope! A few weeks ago all of the executives took a week long trip to Vegas on Uber's dime. Oh, and all of your support is not being outsourced, and the "safe ride fee" that just went up for riders in most states, drivers do not get a penny of that. Save your sanity and apply to a legit,honest company.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

JimS said:


> Nah - you can take Uber - CHEAP! And just think, tipping isn't necessary with Uber.
> 
> How'd that go?
> 
> Since when is Roanoke in Texas?


It went fine. Just said the rates sick and they had their memorized speech.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Man. That just really sucks.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

America is the new China.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

OBwan said:


> Does anybody think that Uber continues to push fares as low as they possibly can while keeping drivers on board because they are attempting to gobble up more market share from the traditional cabbies? It may not necessarily be that they see an immediate net gain as a company by reducing rates - 1,000 rides at X price may net them the same as 1,200 rides at (X*0.85), you get the idea. But what they did accomplish is killing who knows how many traditional cabbie and Lyft rides (200?).
> 
> So when they see extra drivers in a market for a consistent time period they will always lower fares to gobble up more market share.
> 
> Anyone believe that once they have ended traditional cabbie services for good that they will use their monopoly to price fix and reward all of the partners that helped them get there with rock bottom fares?


No. They might raise fares, but their cut will be bigger... think 40%.


----------

